# College Hockey Tournement "Lets get it on"



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

Howdy boys, I see some of the same ol teams are back again for this year, Good luck to everyone, Although we are junk, and won't last long.........Go Maine Blackbears......Good luck Goldy, which Golpher team is going to show up?


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

the NCAA must live for the Sioux-Gaypher matchup, assuming UM shows up to beat AFA. side note, I think there is a kid from Moorhead on the AFA team. 
Sioux have to play Mich, I have no idea about them.

GO SIOUX :beer:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

If all goes right, the Gopher vs Sioux rematch should be awesome! I'm looking forward to it. I hope the Gophs don't look past Air Force. We don't want another Holy Cross situation this year! Let's go Gophs!


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

While I'd love to see the Sioux stomp the gophers in the second round, I'd like to see another Holy Cross type blowout by Minnesota. Makes it easier for the Sioux to advance.


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

Maine got lucky tonight and took out St Cloud state. We are still junk!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Anyone else as pumped as I am for the rematch tonight? Lets go Goldy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Go St. Louis bound, Sioux!!! What a game!!!!


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

That was an awesome game tonight........great ending as well. My heart skipped a couple of beats in overtime, but the Sioux came through this time. The WCHA Championship game was a depressing one, so I was pumped to see the Sioux come through. On to St. Louis to take on Boston now.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

That is a scary thought for sure! :-? BC is a huge roadblock right now! I already think all Sioux fans are winners after tonight though. :wink: 
Pretty tough to top '2' rivalry overtime thrillers in '2' weeks thats for sure. As a fan, you just can't ask for more than that!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

agreed - those were great games. Good luck to the Sioux


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Well what can you say? A week ago a total high from our St. Paul party and now today I'm skimming the bottom burried beneath the whale sh*t.  Good game yesterday, hard to swallow right now, but loosing to a very good North Dakota team is a little easier to take than last years Holy Cross upset. Congrats to you, you earned it, and good luck in St. Louis. Baseball can't start fast enough. :lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Goldy's Pal said:


> Baseball can't start fast enough. :lol:


Isn't that the truth! The off-seasons of baseball, waterfowl and deer hunting sure take their toll on this cat! I guess they just make you enjoy them that much more though! 
:beer:


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

Goldy's Pal said:


> Well what can you say? A week ago a total high from our St. Paul party and now today I'm skimming the bottom burried beneath the whale sh*t.  Good game yesterday, hard to swallow right now, but loosing to a very good North Dakota team is a little easier to take than last years Holy Cross upset. Congrats to you, you earned it, and good luck in St. Louis. Baseball can't start fast enough. :lol:


Goldy, nothing to be down about, those games were unbelievable and could ended either way, Iwould say that those two teams could play 10 games, all would go to OT and it would be 5-5. Heck of a season for your boys, thats for sure! :beer:


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

I am a huge Maine fan as most of you know, but if I was a beting man, I think BC is really, really scary right now. They are my pick to win it all!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks Vt! and Congrats to your Black Bears. It was most definately a fun year.  I still like whom'ever won the West region to take the wallnut bronze plaque. :wink: 
:beer:


----------

